# What's so special about Viyella shirts?



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Given that Viyella shirts are now only 80/20 Cotton/Wool, what makes them so special? It seems that for half of the $120 asking price one could obtain a similar shirt. (I understand that Viyella cloth used to be more like 55/45 wool /cotton, but those days are gone.)

If I'm misguided, please correct me. I like the shirts -- just not sure whether I want to pull the trigger for $120.

Thanks.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I like a lot of their plaid patterns.

I would not pull trigger even if Viyella made shirts in size "small". Why? 

For 120 dollars, I can get a perfectly fitted, nicer plaid shirt from Mercer.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm not sure they are worth their premium, but they are nicer than a 100% cotton shirt - kinda like Bill's khakis, they shouldnt be $100 but if you want them you pay up anyway. They are warm and comfortable, hold up well and look presentable straight out of the dryer. I also have an older Polo 80/20 shirt which is just as good. Of note, the Viyella shirt I bought this past year had a fused collar - if that is an issue to you, be sure to ask or see the shirt in person before buying.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Viyella shirts are warm in the fall & winter without being too bulky. These shirts are frequently available in attractive patterns (plaid, tattersall, tartan, etc.) that look more _refined_ than their flannel counterparts. Be aware that some companies make 80% cotton / 20 % wool sportshirts that are similar to Viyella. I purchased several of these shirts from BB on sale for approx. $50 each. 
I believe Orvis may also carry similar shirts.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Buy the Orvis wool/cotton blend on sale*

Much, much better bargain.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Pendleton*

Pendleton also makes some very nice light weight wool button down shirts in %100 wool. I just bought one to take to Newfoundland in early June and it came out of the box unwrinkled and with such a nice hand that I'll surely wear it with a blazer in the fall. They are about $100 but wear like iron and look great. Plaids, Tattersalls and a few Tartans.
Tom


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, Brooks makes (made?) a Viyella knock-off. Land's End has at times carried Viyella shirts, which likely end up in Overstocks at some point. They also turn up in thrift stores, which is where I locate mine.


----------



## borace (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's a link to the UK site, some decent shirts in the sale.

https://www.viyellaonline.co.uk/cl/601/Shirts.html


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

On the subject of Viyella shirts, do these need to be dry cleaned, or may they be machine washed? What about a cotton/wool blend nearer to 50/50, or a Pendleton all wool? Dry clean or washable? Thanks for any input, as I've been thinking of getting a Viyella myself.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I wash mine on delicate and hang dry. I've not had any trouble with doing that.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> (I understand that Viyella cloth used to be more like 55/45 wool /cotton, but those days are gone.)


In fact, I just returned from the thrift store, where I picked up a plaid Viyella tie that was a 55/45 wool/cotton blend. I have no idea how old it is, however. Still good shape. The fabric feels like it'd make a wonderful shirt.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I was a great wearer of the real old-time 55/45 Viyella shirts throughout my prep school and college years 40 to 50 years ago. They were great shirts. Provided much of the warmth and durability of wool without the bulkiness and scratchiness of the typical Pendleton "lumberjack" shirts. My mother was a great fan of them and frequently gave them to me as Xmas and birthday gifts. In later years, my old Viyella shirts gave yeoman service as hiking shirts, providing good comfort in the wide range of temperatures you could encounter in the mountains, often on the same hike. 

Today, I mostly rely on cotton flannel shirts to fill the same niche in my wardrobe as my Viyellas did in earlier years, but they are not nearly as good.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

JLibourel said:


> I was a great wearer of the real old-time 55/45 Viyella shirts throughout my prep school and college years 40 to 50 years ago. They were great shirts. Provided much of the warmth and durability of wool without the bulkiness and scratchiness of the typical Pendleton "lumberjack" shirts. My mother was a great fan of them and frequently gave them to me as Xmas and birthday gifts. In later years, my old Viyella shirts gave yeoman service as hiking shirts, providing good comfort in the wide range of temperatures you could encounter in the mountains, often on the same hike.
> 
> Today, I mostly rely on cotton flannel shirts to fill the same niche in my wardrobe as my Viyellas did in earlier years, but they are not nearly as good.


Thanks for the informative post, JLibourel. Do you know if anyone still makes 55/45 shirts like that? I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

*Harrington jackets*



borace said:


> Here's a link to the UK site, some decent shirts in the sale.
> 
> https://www.viyellaonline.co.uk/cl/601/Shirts.html


Viyella is a classic brand. I remember wearing their shirts years ago.

I see Viyella is offering Harrington jackets too.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

RTW said:


> Viyella shirts are warm in the fall & winter without being too bulky. These shirts are frequently available in attractive patterns (plaid, tattersall, tartan, etc.) that look more _refined_ than their flannel counterparts. Be aware that some companies make 80% cotton / 20 % wool sportshirts that are similar to Viyella. I purchased several of these shirts from BB on sale for approx. $50 each.
> I believe Orvis may also carry similar shirts.


STP has some Orvis wool/cotton blend shirts on sale:


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, Rocker. I just ordered the Orvis from STP. I love that plaid. And for more than $90 less than the O'Connell's Viyella, I'll give it a try.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

M. Charles said:


> Thanks, Rocker. I just ordered the Orvis from STP. I love that plaid. And for more than $90 less than the O'Connell's Viyella, I'll give it a try.


Here's a picture:

https://imageshack.us
Shot at 2007-07-13


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice. I have Orvis tattersall shirts. They are VERY roomy.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

M. Charles said:


> Thanks for the informative post, JLibourel. Do you know if anyone still makes 55/45 shirts like that? I can't think of anyone.


According to the Wikipedia article on "Viyella," the original 55/45 fabric is no longer available, alas. Everything I could locate on the Internet appeared to be a 20/80 blend. Given the small wool content in the current Viyella, I guess I'll just stick to cotton flannel, which can be had for far less, given the wide price gap between it and the current "Viyella." I would certainly be eager to pay a substantial premium for the old, original Viyella, however.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, I received my Orvis 80/20 cotton/wool shirt from STP - and for the price it is a great shirt. I must note, however, that the Orvis shirt has a much more nappy/flannel-like feel to it than my Viyella shirts - it's also built much more like a casual shirt than my Viyella shirts (e.g., double needle v. Single needle stitching - not as fine in other ways).

I like Viyella shirts and own 4 or so. But I don't think they're worth the $100+ price that they go for nowadays. It just so happens, however, that Cabelas is, apparently, shutting down a mail order hunting catalog operation they acquired about 5-6 years ago called "Dunn's" (which was a really a nice catalog before Cabelas acquired it - kinda' like Stafford's or Kevin's). Anyway, Cabelas is selling off Dunn's stock of Viyella shirts at about $55 per shirt (some less). The new ones I just received were made in the USA (though some are marked imported on the website) and were very nice - just like my other Viyellas. The prices on these shirts seem to go up every year - so, have at 'em, if interested - it's probably a hard deal to beat.

Here's a link:

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=viyella&noImage=0


----------



## jaysonbeele (Jan 30, 2017)

Honestly, I think it's really hard to find a good quality shirt these days! On so many occasions have I bought shirts and they've either shrunk or are misshaped.

I think it's worth splashing out on a shirt, especially the Viyella shirt. If you look after the shirt - it'll last for ages. I bought one from - https://www.webury.com/brands/viyella - hasn't shrunk yet....


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you been working on that reply for 10 years?


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Giggle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

No thread is so old as to not be worth spamming with promos for your business!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm trying to understand what "splashing out" on a shirt means. 

What does one splash and how much of said material is required for this splashing.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> No thread is so old as to not be worth spamming with promos for your business!


Well said, Org! I have some Viyella shirts on the Exchnage right now--sizes L and XL, and in mint condition!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

TweedyDon said:


> Well said, Org! I have some Viyella shirts on the Exchnage right now--sizes L and XL, and in mint condition!


Well done, TD.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

What is special about Viyella shirts...is that it's a really nice fabric. I believe one 80/20 wool cotton blend is not necessarily the same as another 80/20 blend. Also...they are made in the USA. Thus...the high price.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Danny said:


> What is special about Viyella shirts...is that it's a really nice fabric. I believe one 80/20 wool cotton blend is not necessarily the same as another 80/20 blend. Also...they are made in the USA. Thus...the high price.


Many Viyella shirts are made in Canada.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a truly "New without tags" medium Viyella shirt available on eBay. My user name is ybou2002. 

For some reason, they pop up fairly frequently in my local thrifts, perhaps because they are crafted in Montreal.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Many Viyella shirts are made in Canada.


And China too.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

They are commonly found in a tattersall pattern on driven shoots coupled with a wool tie. In their original form with higher wool content, they absorbed water which would otherwise run down your neck and retained some warth when wet.


----------

